# All dialects/MSA: not yet



## SarahBeth

How would you say "yet" in these contexts (MSA and dialects please  ):

"I have not left yet for my mother's house"

Question: "Have you left yet?"
Reply: "No, not yet."

"I have yet to see anybody answer my question."

Thanks in advance.


----------



## cherine

In MSA, we use the word بعد ba3du (which is the same word as "after" but in such contexts it gives the meaning of "yet"):

*"I have not left yet for my mother's house"*
لَمْ أغادرْ إلى بيتَ أمي بعدُ or لم أغادر بعدُ إلى بيتَ أمي
Lam ughaadir ila bayta ummi ba3du
Lam ughaadir ba3du ila bayti ummi
(ughaadir or adh'hab أذهب)

*Question: "Have you left yet?"*
هل غادرت بعد
Hal ghaadarta(*i* for feminine)/ra7alta(i) ba3du
*Reply: "No, not yet."*
لا لم أغادر بعد
Laa, lam ughaadir ba3du

*"I have yet to see anybody answer my question."*
لم أجد بعدُ مَن يجيب على سؤالي
Lam ajid ba3du man ujiibu 3ala su2aali
-------------------

As for the colloquial, I think it differs from a country to another. In Egypt we use "lissa" لِسَّـه . Here's a rough translation :
*"I have not left yet for my mother's house"*
لسه ما رحتش بيت ماما/أمي
Lissa ma ro7tesh beit mama/ummi 
(Notice the difference in my transliteration between "e", "ei" and "i", we have different variations of "i" according to the length of the vowel and it's pronounciation)

*Question: "Have you left yet?"*
مشيت واللا لسه (Literaly : did you leave or not yet)
meshit(i) walla lessa
*Reply: "No, not yet."*
لأ لسه
La2, lessa.

*"I have yet to see anybody answer my question."*
لسه مستني (مستنية) حد يجاوب على سؤالي
lessa mestanni (masculine)/mestanneyya (feminine) 7add yegaaweb 3ala su2aali.


----------



## Josh_

I hope it is all right if I chime in a bit.

How about these as possible translations of the last question?:

MSA:
*إلى الآن لا أرى شخصا يجيب على سؤالي*
   ila al2aan la 2ara shakhSan yujiibu 3ala su2aali

and in Egyptian:

*لغاية دي الوقتِ (لسة) ما شفتش حد يجاوب على سؤالي*
   lighaayit dilwa2ti (lissa) ma*∙*shuft*∙*ish Hadd yigaawib 3ala su2aali.

Or you could use the present (which is probably better):

*لغاية دي الوقتِ (لسة) ما باشوفش حد يجاوب على سؤالي*
lighaayit dilwa2ti (lissa) ma*∙*bashuf*∙*sh Hadd yigaawib 3ala su2aali.


----------



## ayed

SarahBeth said:
			
		

> How would you say "yet" in these contexts (MSA and dialects please  ):
> 
> "I have not left yet for my mother's house"
> 
> Question: "Have you left yet?"
> Reply: "No, not yet."
> 
> "I have yet to see anybody answer my question."
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Ahlan wa Sahlan Ya Sarah .
--------------------------------

*I have not left yet for my mother's house"*


*لم أغادر بعد إلى بيت والدتي/أمي*​

Lam ughaderu ba'adu ila baiti walidati
*لذا الحين ما رحت لبيت أمي/حلوة اللبن*
Latha al-heen ma riht libayt ummi/hilwat al-Laban(of the sweetest milk  )
-------------------------------------------------
*Question: "Have you left yet?"*
*ألم تغادر حتى الآن؟*
Alam toghader hatta al-aan?​ 
*Reply: "No, not yet."*​

*ليس بعد/لا..حتى الآن*​

Laysa ba'ad/hatta al-aan

*لا..لذا الحين*
Laa ..latha al-heen 
-----------------------------------​ 
*"I have yet to see anybody answer my question."*​ 
*لم يجب أي احد على سؤالي حتى الآن*
Lam yojib ba'adu ayy ahad ala so'ali ​ 
*لذا الحين ما احد جاوب على سؤالي*
Ma ahad jawabni ala so'ali​ 

​


----------



## cherine

Could you please, Ayed, tell us which colloquial is this ?


----------



## ayed

Central province(Nejdian colloquial),Saudi Arabia


----------



## cherine

Thanks Ayed. Remember it's very important to say which colloquial Arabic we're speaking about, as there are so many 



			
				Josh Adkins said:
			
		

> MSA:
> *إلى الآن لا أرى شخصا يجيب على سؤالي*
> ila al2aan la 2ara shakhSan yujiibu 3ala su2aali
> 
> and in Egyptian:
> 
> *لغاية دي الوقتِ (لسة) ما شفتش حد يجاوب على سؤالي*
> lighaayit dilwa2ti (lissa) ma*∙*shuft*∙*ish Hadd yigaawib 3ala su2aali.
> 
> *لغاية دي الوقتِ (لسة) ما باشوفش حد يجاوب على سؤالي*
> lighaayit dilwa2ti (lissa) ma*∙*bashuf*∙*sh Hadd yigaawib 3ala su2aali.


These are correct translations Josh, though I wouldn't use ماباشوفش in the last sentence; rather : ما شفتش it's more correct.
Also, إلى الآن - لغاية دلوقتي/دى الوقت  are correct but there translation would be : until now, or until this moment, which give the same meaning but are not exact synonym.


----------



## Josh_

cherine said:
			
		

> These are correct translations Josh, though I wouldn't use ماباشوفش in the last sentence; rather : ما شفتش it's more correct.
> Also, إلى الآن - لغاية دلوقتي/دى الوقت are correct but there translation would be : until now, or until this moment, which give the same meaning but are not exact synonym.


Yes, of course. They were just possible alternatives to the sentence. "Yet" has a variety of meanings and would be translated into Arabic using different words depending on context. You know how I love searching definitions in order to get a better feel for the English words, so I looked up "yet" on dictionary.com before posting and definition #2 and the definition for "as yet" seemed to fit in the context of the sentence. You could also use "despite" as a possibility depending on the nature of the sentence. 

In my Colloquial sentence, yes I could have left out the lighaayit:

"Lissa mashuftish Hadd yigaawib 3ala su2aali."

I guess I let looking through dictionaries get the better of me.

Also, I was wondering if the verb رأى could be used as a translation or if أجد is the better verb in this context? 

 لم أر بعد شخص يجيب على سؤالي


I would translate your sentences into English as:

"I still have not found someone to answer my question."
or
"I have yet to find someone to answer my question." (MSA example)

"I am still waiting for someone to answer my question." (Colloquial example)


----------



## elroy

Translations into Palestinian Arabic: 

_Lissa maTli3tesh 3ala beet immi._

_Tli3et willa lissa?_
_La2, lissa._

_Ba3idni lahalla2 mala2eetesh 7ada yjaweb 3ala su2aali._

Josh, yes, رأى could be used in the sentence, with a different connotation.


----------



## Amirali1383koohi

[Mod note: Thread merged with the previous one about the same topic. Cherine]

هلا بكم جميييعا يا اصدقائي الكرام
كيف يقال " لم ... بعد " في اللهجات المختلفة العربية ؟
مثلا : لم أذهب بعدُ
شكرا لكم مقدما


----------



## Sun-Shine

: باللهجة المصرية
"ما+الفعل المنفي+لسه"  

لم +فعل ماض+بعد = ما+الفعل الماضي+ش+لسه
لم أذهب بعد "= ما روحتش/مشيتش لسه"  

 لم ألعب بعد" = ما لعبتش لسه"
لم أذاكر بعد" = ما ذاكرتش لسه"


----------



## Amirali1383koohi

شکرا ع التوضیح


----------



## Sun-Shine

Sorry, it's لم + فعل مضارع


----------



## bearded

cherine said:


> هل غادرت بعد
> Hal ghaadarta(*i* for feminine)/ra7alta(i) ba3du
> *Reply: "No, not yet."*
> لا لم أغادر بعد
> Laa, lam ughaadir ba3du


Is there no way to say ''not yet'' without repeating the verb (as in English)? Would simply لا بعد be wrong?
Thank you.


----------



## Sun-Shine

bearded said:


> Is there no way to say ''not yet'' without repeating the verb (as in English)? Would simply لا بعد be wrong?


ليس بعد not لا بعد.


----------



## fenakhay

In Moroccan Arabic : 

باقي ما + فعل.

For example : 

I haven't eaten yet  = باقي ما كليت
I haven't gone yet = باقي ما مشيت


----------



## tounsi51

Tunisian Arabic

مازال ما + فعل +ش

ex: I haven't eaten yet= مازال ما كليتش

Have you eaten?
Not yet= مازالت


----------



## fenakhay

tounsi51 said:


> Tunisian Arabic
> 
> مازال ما + فعل +ش
> 
> ex: I haven't eaten yet= مازال ما كليتش
> 
> Have you eaten?
> Not yet= مازالت



We use ما زال ما as well.

I haven't eaten yet = مازال ما كليت

Have you eaten? = كليتي؟
Not yet = ما زال (we don't conjugate it)


----------



## tounsi51

fenakhay said:


> Not yet = ما زال (we don't conjugate it)



We conjugate it only when used alone


----------



## Schem

Amirali1383koohi said:


> [Mod note: Thread merged with the previous one about the same topic. Cherine]
> 
> هلا بكم جميييعا يا اصدقائي الكرام
> كيف يقال " لم ... بعد " في اللهجات المختلفة العربية ؟
> مثلا : لم أذهب بعدُ
> شكرا لكم مقدما



ما بَعَد

Your example would be rendered as ما بعد رحت.


----------



## WadiH

fenakhay said:


> In Moroccan Arabic :
> 
> باقي ما + فعل.
> 
> For example :
> 
> I haven't eaten yet  = باقي ما كليت
> I haven't gone yet = باقي ما مشيت



Very similar to what you would hear in southern Hejaz and Tihamah.


----------



## Hemza

tounsi51 said:


> Tunisian Arabic
> مازال ما + فعل +ش
> ex: I haven't eaten yet= مازال ما *كليتش*



This reminds me that I've always heard people dropping the ش of the negative here (ما زال/باقي ما كليت) and once, I heard a Moroccan person who added it (ما زال ما كليتش ) as in Tunisian and this sounded very odd and unusual to me. I had no idea this was the rule in Tunisia (I can't remember how Algerians would say).


----------



## Amirali1383koohi

Schem said:


> ما بَعَد
> 
> Your example would be rendered as ما بعد رحت.


قال أحد أصدقائي العراقيين أن هذا العبارة لا تُستخدم.
(يجب أن نقول (ما رحت بعد
ما هو رأيك؟


----------



## Schem

Amirali1383koohi said:


> قالت إحدى أصدقائي العراقيين أن هذا العبارة لا تُستخدم.
> (يجب أن نقول (ما رحت بعد
> ما هو رأيك؟



I don't know about Iraqi... my post was about my own usage in Najdi.


----------



## Amirali1383koohi

Schem said:


> I don't know about Iraqi... my post was about my own usage in Najdi.


 صحیح ، شکرا


----------

